# Astoria on 10549



## veisen (Oct 15, 2015)

hello my Nokia lumia 930 does not contain Astoria files

do not upgrade to last version if you need astoria on your phone


----------



## loudog3114 (Oct 15, 2015)

veisen said:


> hello my Nokia lumia 930 does not contain Astoria files
> 
> do not upgrade to last version if you need astoria on your phone

Click to collapse



Did you try and install Astoria manually?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481


----------



## veisen (Oct 15, 2015)

loudog3114 said:


> Did you try and install Astoria manually?  http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481

Click to collapse




not working


----------



## dugu1248 (Oct 16, 2015)

downgrade to 10166


----------



## augustinionut (Oct 16, 2015)

dugu1248 said:


> downgrade to 10166

Click to collapse



Realy? How?


----------



## xiangz_xda (Oct 16, 2015)

*Thoretically, it is possible to maintain AoW on 10549, least for the lumia device.*

theoretically! for the lumia devices owners, we can choose the slow channel to update to the 10166, then according to the manually deploy method, deploy the project astoria manually to get a "legal" AoW . if successful, we could switch back to fast channel to update to 10549 while maintaining it.

this method depends on getting a "legal" AoW on a slow  branch build like 10166, which is highly doubted. So if you really really want the AoW back, I still do not suggest you try it.  cause nothing guaranteed!  So like me, I rather stay on 10536, wait the manually deploy method to update.



veisen said:


> hello my Nokia lumia 930 does not contain Astoria files
> 
> do not upgrade to last version if you need astoria on your phone

Click to collapse


----------



## raghulive (Oct 16, 2015)

xiangz_xda said:


> theoretically! for the lumia devices owners, we can choose the slow channel to update to the 10166, then according to the manually deploy method, deploy the project astoria manually to get a "legal" AoW . if successful, we could switch back to fast channel to update to 10549 while maintaining it.
> 
> this method depends on getting a "legal" AoW on a slow  branch build like 10166, which is highly doubted. So if you really really want the AoW back, I still do not suggest you try it.  cause nothing guaranteed!  So like me, I rather stay on 10536, wait the manually deploy method to update.

Click to collapse



it may work ,we also need new wconnect tool for 10549 to deploy in this version, all we can do deploy all apks in 10166,gabe said some of your apps(may be android apps) may not work need reset.if that is the case we can't use them on 10549


----------



## xiangz_xda (Oct 16, 2015)

oh right, that's another problem. So, just stay 10536.


----------



## veisen (Oct 16, 2015)

raghulive said:


> it may work ,we also need new wconnect tool for 10549 to deploy in this version, all we can do deploy all apks in 10166,gabe said some of your apps(may be android apps) may not work need reset.if that is the case we can't use them on 10549

Click to collapse



you do not need new wconnect tool 
AOW files are not in 10549


----------



## raghulive (Oct 16, 2015)

veisen said:


> you do not need new wconnect tool
> AOW files are not in 10549

Click to collapse



ya i know but even  if you get aow manually we need to update wconnect tool.
after 8.1+insider slow leads to 10166,then you get 10536 max by fast ring there you can't go 10549,
for now waiting is the solution,until they release any 10550/10565 like that


----------



## FearL0rd (Oct 16, 2015)

Waiting here also


----------



## cylent (Oct 20, 2015)

fixed. my solution. http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...stest-build-doesnt-astario-heres-how-t3229729


----------



## veisen (Oct 21, 2015)

cylent said:


> fixed. my solution. http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...stest-build-doesnt-astario-heres-how-t3229729

Click to collapse



this is not solution this is how to change last stable build to old unstable build with astoria


----------



## Darrian (Oct 21, 2015)

cylent said:


> fixed. my solution. http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...stest-build-doesnt-astario-heres-how-t3229729

Click to collapse



Not even close, dude


----------



## weresgyufa (Jun 2, 2018)

Any update or idea?


----------

